# Question application A-Dock X



## Fraser-Pryce (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai téléchargé et installé l'application permettant de rajouter un petit dock (A-Dock X), cependant je n'arrive pas à rajouter quoique ce soit dedans, quelqu'un sait comment procéder?

Merci d'avance.

------------------------------------------
_Note du modérateur-squatteur (ici Aliboron) : _
*Il est ici question d'une application de personnalisation de Mac OS X, pas vraiment de bureautique. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Bureautique, utilitaires, éducation", on déménage vers "Customisation", là où se retrouvent les spécialistes de la chose. Et hop !!!

Remarque : ce n'est ni une brimade, ni une punition, c'est juste un peu de rangement...*


----------



## macomaniac (19 Août 2013)

Salut *Fraser-Pryce*.

Ton indication m'a fait télécharger et tester ce logiciel - que je ne connaissais pas.

Je n'ai pas l'impression que cet outil de customisation soit lui-même customisable, si je puis dire : au sens où tu pourrais afficher dans ce petit dock secondaire les items de ton choix. Pour te rendre compte des possibilités et des limites de ce programme, il vaut mieux que tu ailles toi-même dans ses préférences, comme ici :





​
Tu peux cocher ou décocher les cases par défaut, et ça marche. Mais quant à sélectionner des applications _quodlibétiques_, par exemple, ce que paraît promettre, en dehors du panneau des préférences, l'outil «Règles» - eh bien! ça ne marche pas :




Selon toute apparence, le développeur *Jérôme Foucher* a commencé par proposer le logiciel «A-Dock» dès les débuts de Mac OS X, puis l'a implémenté sous la forme de «A-Dock X», mais comme il le reconnaît lui-même (cf. ici) «A-Dock» a atteint ses limites avec «Lion 10.7.2». Par voie de conséquence, «A-Dock X» se trouve atteint au 'c&#339;ur', si je puis dire, par cette limitation. Le programme marche encore, mais il est rabbatu aux entournures sous «Mountain Lion» dans l'environnement duquel je viens de faire cette expérimentation.

Un exemple clair est qu'aucun double-clic sur l'application n'affiche une GUI utilisable par l'usager. Il faut, dans le mini-dock affiché, faire un _clic_secondaire_ sur l'icône du Finder pour avoir accès à un chemin vers le panneau des _Préférences_, celui des _Thèmes_ et des _Règles_ de «A-Dock». Les '_Préférences_' sont toujours opérationnelles, les '_Thèmes_' sélectionnables, mais les '_Règles_', la fonction décisive pour customiser le mini-dock, ont cessé d'être opérationnelles.


----------



## Million (4 Janvier 2015)

Fraser-Pryce a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai téléchargé et installé l'application permettant de rajouter un petit dock (A-Dock X), cependant je n'arrive pas à rajouter quoique ce soit dedans, quelqu'un sait comment procéder?
> 
> ...


bonjour Fraser-Pryce,
Je découvre ton message un peu tard,
A-dock une fois en place 
pour ajouter des éléments dedans (documents, dossiers ou applis )
il suffit de les glisser dessus en tenant [shift] appuyé.
Voilou !


----------



## Locke (4 Janvier 2015)

Million a dit:


> bonjour Fraser-Pryce,
> Je découvre ton message un peu tard,
> A-dock une fois en place
> pour ajouter des éléments dedans (documents, dossiers ou applis )
> ...



Il n'est pas revenu depuis son seul message du 18/08/13.


----------



## Christophe31 (4 Janvier 2015)

Million a dit:


> bonjour Fraser-Pryce,
> *Je découvre ton message un peu tard,*
> A-dock une fois en place
> pour ajouter des éléments dedans (documents, dossiers ou applis )
> ...



:mouais:


----------

